# Desk PC - Russian Edition



## oFosters (Jun 3, 2019)

To view this case mod, go here.



 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

 

*Specs:*
Ryzen 2700x 2x8 GB DDR4 3200 GTX 1080 TiM2 SSD 1 TbNZXT X62NZXT X62NZXT G12

Hi, I'm a Russian student, I love modding and computers in the table


----------



## witkazy (Jun 3, 2019)

Supergood


----------



## zo0lykas (Jun 5, 2019)

RUSH - B ))

all looks really nice, but i would a bit adjust monitor high, rest look awesome ! 

nice job, putin peasant


----------



## oFosters (Jun 6, 2019)

zo0lykas said:


> RUSH - B ))
> 
> all looks really nice, but i would a bit adjust monitor high, rest look awesome !
> 
> nice job, putin peasant


Thx man )


----------



## E-Bear (Jan 12, 2020)

I wish I could build stuff like that but my lanlord will really freak out that I use grinder and electric welding inside the apartment on the 4th floor


----------



## Basstia (Apr 28, 2020)

very Nice


----------



## Joao Santos (Jul 16, 2021)

Хорошо, не могли бы вы сказать мне размеры стола


----------



## ThrashZone (Jul 16, 2021)

Hi,
Images are pretty small but kudo for lots of creativity


----------

